

Show HN: Just 6 days to go – save your business from obamacare penalties now - varunkho
http://aca-obamacare.com/home

======
latchkey
This is a website run out of India (check the whois records). Seems like a
tricky way to collect information on employees at businesses. This shouldn't
be on the front page of HN.

~~~
varunkho
This is not a hoax – I'm the creater and I have no interest to collect and run
away with your business information :-)

Read the government requirement here:
[http://www.dol.gov/ebsa/newsroom/tr13-02.html](http://www.dol.gov/ebsa/newsroom/tr13-02.html)

Also this article to get more info:
[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-09-03/what-
small-b...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-09-03/what-small-
businesses-need-to-do-for-obamacare-before-oct-dot-1)

However, your comment has costed the website to suddenly jump off the home
page.

~~~
latchkey
Stuff like this should only be on a .gov website and nobody in their right
mind should enter in employee information into a random third party website
run out of India by a single dude with a hotmail email address for a whois
record. Nice try.

~~~
varunkho
I couldn't disagree more. With your line of argument, start ups shouldn't
exist because "a dude from his garage cannot be trusted with business info."
Anyway The information being asked can very well be bought/scraped if somebody
needs to.

~~~
latchkey
Your site isn't a startup.

~~~
varunkho
Keep on imposing your line of argument, and of course downvoting. But the
truth is I was trying to solve a pain for small businesses most of which have
not yet complied by sending the notification. It seems you never tried the
website and started with your baseless arguments. Again with this website I
have just made electronic delivery of the notification simpler as the same
requires that "delivery is tracked". I just take employees email and name
(optional) and basic business information necessary to prepare the model
notice obtained from DOL website.

Solving somebody pain is a path to a startup, if you have some other
definition please feel free to live by that.

~~~
latchkey
I'm sorry that your ~14 day old website didn't make you millions on all the
name and email addresses that you could have harvested and sold to the highest
bidder. Good luck with your future ventures.

~~~
varunkho
I see where you are coming from. It seems that you are already into selling
emails business therefore you see others doing a legitimate thing as
"harvesting emails to sell for millions." or maybe you are living in your own
bubble and has never gone out to try to build something that non-technical can
relate to solving their problem. Good luck and next time try to conduct
yourself with little humility and that would go a long way in helping you
achieve something.

------
chrisa
Could you provide more information about the fine you mention? On the FAQ
([http://www.dol.gov/ebsa/faqs/faq-
noticeofcoverageoptions.htm...](http://www.dol.gov/ebsa/faqs/faq-
noticeofcoverageoptions.html)) it says there is no fine or penalty for failing
to provide a notice.

~~~
akinder
This feels like some skeevy attempt at grabbing business information. As
another poster has pointed out, the server is sitting in India.

~~~
varunkho
The server is in fact in USA, if you could have cared to check. I think it
would have been better had it been into India to safe it from NSA snooping.
isn't it?

